# Forum in English  > Malware Removal Service  >  kaspersky virus removal tool

## bricabloc

i went to update my kaspersky last night and half way through it stopped working and now i've lost kaspersky, so i uploaded the virus removal tool and came on here as suggested by the kaspersky site.
do you need the HTML os XML version posting on here

----------


## Никита Соловьев

avptool_sysinfo.zip

----------

